# Vocalist stage risers? - what is peeps using?



## lewis (Aug 31, 2018)

Is there anything that can be bought to do this job?.
Needs to be a cuboid shape and strong enough to support 2 vocalists at the same time.

Was thinking about an elaborate one where our band logo is glowing from it. I have messaged a metal fabricators but i wondered if there are made for the job products already out there?.
(Google isnt helping me)

Cheers everyone


----------



## GunpointMetal (Aug 31, 2018)

Every one I've ever seen has been custom-made/home-made. Unless you're playing on the floor somewhere or you have a smoke fountain or something hiding in it, they always seem kinda silly to me. We jokingly call them "ego boxes".


----------



## buriedoutback (Aug 31, 2018)

any time i remember seeing them used, they looked pretty diy to me. painted wooden box, some with lights wired inside it. you can use the box to store gear for traveling, then flip it upside down for use as a riser. shouldn't be too difficult to make one pretty cheap with some led strips, etc.


----------



## erdiablo666 (Aug 31, 2018)

I've seen some out here in the hardware stores. It's what drywallers and tapers use to work on when they need extra height to reach a ceiling for example. I don't know the official name for them though...

When I say Whitechapel I swear Ben Savage was using one of them from the hardware store.


----------



## IGC (Sep 1, 2018)

Wanna say upside down shopping cart with un needed stuff cut off add lights etc


----------



## lewis (Sep 2, 2018)

GunpointMetal said:


> Every one I've ever seen has been custom-made/home-made. Unless you're playing on the floor somewhere or you have a smoke fountain or something hiding in it, they always seem kinda silly to me. We jokingly call them "ego boxes".


an absolute slew of venues ive played and got access too at this early stage in my bands gig life, are stages or designs where risers for vocalists are a necessity rather than an ego thing.

Otherwise you just wont see them properly from the crowd area. My most used local venue, has metal fencing all around the stage. Without risers, people at the back at the bar just wont see the band.


----------



## cip 123 (Sep 2, 2018)

Easy

Hardware case and paint your band logo on it. 

I saw Uneven Structure last year they took their amp Cases etc and just put them on the front of the stage, guitarist used it all night. Singer had one too, though he jumped off at the end of the set and dislocated his knee...Killer set though


----------



## indreku (Sep 5, 2018)

We(Read I) built them ourselves and we use them in 2 ways as stage accessories and for hauling gear, but there are companies out there doing them. We call them ego boosters.


----------



## lewis (Sep 5, 2018)

cip 123 said:


> Easy
> 
> Hardware case and paint your band logo on it.
> 
> I saw Uneven Structure last year they took their amp Cases etc and just put them on the front of the stage, guitarist used it all night. Singer had one too, though he jumped off at the end of the set and dislocated his knee...Killer set though


would be great if it were not for the fact we dont use amp heads haha.
Ive got an Ax8 and the other guitarist has an Axe FX II XL


----------



## cip 123 (Sep 5, 2018)

lewis said:


> would be great if it were not for the fact we dont use amp heads haha.
> Ive got an Ax8 and the other guitarist has an Axe FX II XL


Worth looking in to anyway, provides storage for anything else you want.

There are lots of similar cases not just for amp heads, a look around might provide something useful.

Seems better than having a purpose built riser you can't use for anything else imo.


----------



## lewis (Sep 5, 2018)

cip 123 said:


> Worth looking in to anyway, provides storage for anything else you want.
> 
> There are lots of similar cases not just for amp heads, a look around might provide something useful.
> 
> Seems better than having a purpose built riser you can't use for anything else imo.


and the flight case style cases are defo strong enough to withhold peoples weight?

Interesting. May hit up ebay for some second hand ones if so


----------



## GunpointMetal (Sep 5, 2018)

lewis said:


> and the flight case style cases are defo strong enough to withhold peoples weight?


The Dillinger Escape Plan had been flying off them for years.


----------



## lewis (Sep 5, 2018)

looking into this more, ive decided to build my own.


----------



## lewis (Sep 5, 2018)

will add pics of it finished in here, when it is.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Sep 7, 2018)

I believe, these are what you're looking for...
https://southsidestory.ca/2016/07/this-day-in-history-july-19-1977-kiss-love-gun-tour/


----------



## lewis (Sep 7, 2018)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> I believe, these are what you're looking for...
> https://southsidestory.ca/2016/07/this-day-in-history-july-19-1977-kiss-love-gun-tour/


----------

